# Disabling the keyboard from a webpage.



## Whitestar (Mar 22, 2003)

Hi

At work we have an acceptable use policy that the kids have to agree to to use the computer. At the moment its a very badly written program that pops up as the kids log in to their user accounts, trouble is it really slows the machine down even after the student had agreed. Also at the moment they can just press alt f4 to close the program window.

My solution to this is to have a webpage with the AUP and two buttons, but I want the page to disable the keyboard, so that the kids can't alt f4 out of the window.

I know this sounds stupid and theres no difference between them pressing the agree button and pressing alt f4, but if they do do something and we say 'but you agreed to the AUP' the can say 'no i didnt' and they would be right because technically they didnt.

So.

Is there any way for a web page to disable the keyboard while it is active?

Mark


----------



## dquigley (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm not a web coder, but I'll take a crack at starting you in a direction. The IEAK (Internet Explorer Administration Kit) offers some help with security. I know that IE has a kiosk mode (command line parameter -k) that gets you part way there. Alt-F4 is pretty universal (I have my doubts that you can trap that in a web page) - if that were true then the folks responsible for popups, would have a good use for that.

Here is the IEAK URL:

IEAK


----------



## Bandit85 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi,

I know that Visual Basic has a function in it that will allow it to disable the windows Hot-keys. Have you considered having your computers run a visual basic application at startup that will require their consent or maybe even a visual basic app on your home page that will prevent surfing until they agree? Neither option should slow your machines after being run and it should not be too hard to program.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

When I worked for the school district we made the students read and sign an acceptable use policy. They had no way around it after that. There Internet Access was not granted until they had signed the policy.


----------



## Whitestar (Mar 22, 2003)

Bandit - I had hoped to avoid using VB, but it looks like i'm going to have to. Like I said in my OP, there is already a program that pops up when the kids log on. I don't know what this was written in tho.

Squahman - I had thought about that, but I have enough trouble as it is with being informed about kids starting. I only find out when they come to see me to get a user account.

Thnks for the suggestions guys.


----------



## Bandit85 (Oct 12, 2006)

If you have the app close after they agree then it should not cause the machine to slow down at all. After all once they have clicked then you no longer need the app.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Whitestar said:


> Squahman - I had thought about that, but I have enough trouble as it is with being informed about kids starting. I only find out when they come to see me to get a user account.
> 
> Thnks for the suggestions guys.


I guess things were a little bit easier for us on the Netware network we had setup. When we create a user, they are not automatically put into the InternetUsers group. They are by default put into a NoInternet Users group. If they are not apart of the InternetUsers group, our Proxy Server BorderManager would stop them from accessing the Internet. Easy as pie if you have a Proxy server. If you don't then you are kind of screwed.


----------

